
HN/Lobsters: Good News, Bad News, How to Win Big (Part 1) - angersock
http://www.angersock.com/blog/2016/04/18/techniques-for-gaming-hn-slash-lobsters-sites-pt1/
======
angersock
Hey folks. Feel free to point out any misconfigurations/dumb things I've done
with my server (like leaving off SSL, I know I know).

